# خطير جدا سلفيون يقيموا الحد على قبطي في قنا بقطع أذنه



## KOKOMAN (22 مارس 2011)

عاجل وخطير | سلفيون أقاموا الحد على قبطي في قنا وقطعوا أذنه 
وذلك لشكهم انه اقام علاقة مع فتاة مسلمة
الناشطة / هالة المصري في اتصال مع قناة الرجاء










[YOUTUBE]LeAXdjZ9mH8&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2011)

*هنيئاً لنا بالثوره وبخيرها القادم ​*


----------



## white.angel (22 مارس 2011)

*لا عجب..........
فقد بدأ فصل جديد فى كتاب 
مصر المخروسه المنحوسه الموكوسه*
*والقادم اشد *
*فلنرفع ايدينا الى القائد الاعلى للقوات السمائيه
 ليفتقدنا برحمته ويشرق بنوره على مصر*
​


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2011)

*بجد مش عارف أقول أيه !!!!*​


----------



## esambraveheart (22 مارس 2011)

*فلنجني انجازات و ثمار ثورة الغش و الغدر و الانتهازيه الاسلاميه الغير مباركه 
حتي متي تلك السذاجة و الي متي ينخدع الاقباط في نوايا المسلمين فيثقون بهم و يصدقونهم ؟؟؟؟
ما فعله هؤلاء السلفيين كان مجرد " خطاب شكر" موجه لمسيحيي مصر علي محبتهم و تعاونهم في ثورة الغش التي تم استدراجهم اليها​*


----------



## esambraveheart (22 مارس 2011)

*يحيا حمد حسني مبارك
ما كان لهذا الهزل ان يحدث  في عهده ابدا
​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 مارس 2011)

ولسه ياما هانشوف في مصر المخروسه

ملناش غيرك يارب ارجوك اتصرف انت
احمي اولادك من حيل عدو الخير


----------



## Thunder Coptic (22 مارس 2011)

ارحمنا يارب من الايام القادمة ​


----------



## jesus_today (22 مارس 2011)

فرنسا بعد الثورة قعدت 60 سنة في حالة انفلات امني وبلطجة


----------



## esambraveheart (22 مارس 2011)

*تم ترجمة الخبر للانجليزيه و نشره علي صفحة جروب *
*" لا للشريعة الاسلاميه No To Sharia Law " *
*علي الفيس بوك*​ 

*للانضمام للجروب ..*​ 
*علي هذا الرابط ..*​ 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_147166822010337&id=154396074620745&notif_t=like​ 
*او الرابط الموجود في التوقيع*​


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2011)

_اقامو شر ابليس _
_مش شرع الله دول ميعرفوش يعنى ايه ربنا_
_ربنا يرحمنا_
_الى متى يا رب تنسانا ؟_​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (22 مارس 2011)

الحكم بالشريعة الاسلامة جاء سريعا 

واول التطبيق كان على المسيحيين 

الدور على  المسلمين  يقطعوهم هما كمان ​


----------



## انجي حنا (22 مارس 2011)

*وهم السلفيون مالهم ومال الثورة لهم اصحبها ولاصنعها
الناس بيسعدو الشعب علشان يعرف يتسول, ماهو بكرة هتلاقى الاعور والاكتع والاخرس ....................................
يعنى هيحلو مشكلة البطالة بطريقة جديدة
ماهو هم يضحك وهم يبكى 
ربنا موجود
*


----------



## Rosetta (22 مارس 2011)

*هل تم البدء في تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية أم ماذا؟!
السارق تقطع يده 
و الزاني يرجم 

يا رب إحمي مصر من هذه الرجعية ​*


----------



## جندي المسيح (22 مارس 2011)

*مبارك شعبي مصر
ربنا شايف
اصمتوا ربكم بيجاوب عنكم
وماتخافوش الرب معانا احنا اولادو
*​


----------



## oesi no (22 مارس 2011)

من باب العلم بالشي 
السلف مش بيتعاملوا بعنف 
اللى بيبقوا جماعة وليها اهدار دم واحكام وكلام فارغ من دة 
هما جماعة الجهاد 
ودول بيهدروا دم ناس كتير بس مش بينفذوا 
فواضح ان الساحة فضيتلهم علشان يعملوا اللى عاوزينه 
ربنا يسترها


----------



## noraa (22 مارس 2011)

هنيئنا  لنا ثورة الخراااااااااااااااااااااااااب العاجل وشباب ثورة الخراب العاجل على المسيحين جميعاااااااااااا


----------



## Critic (22 مارس 2011)

*سحقا !*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 مارس 2011)

*معلش سامحونى .. دى اول مرة اسمع عن "حد" لعلاقة غرامية*
*فيها قطع ودن .. بجد جديدة .. معلش هل ممكن نعرف*
*هى الودن اليمين ولا الشمال .. عشان بتفرق*
:blush2:​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 مارس 2011)

هذه هى سمات الإضطهاد العلنى العام

الكنيسة أرخت تاريخها للشهداء ، بحكم دقلديانوس

والتاريخ الجديد للشهداء قد بدأ بحكم الإخوان

بل لقد بدأ منذ تمثيلية 25 يناير 2011 ، والتى إنقاد إليها الشباب ، وحرَّضهم الكثيرون ، برغم تحذيراتنا لهم التى لم تنقطع ، وبرغم قولنا أن الذين يساندون هذه التمثيلية ، سيكونون شركاءهم فى الدماء التى سيهدرونها

والآن بدأ حصاد الشيطان

والحل الوحيد هو التوبة واللجوء من كل القلب لربنا يسوع ، والصوم العام والقداسات المتأخرة

أقول : "الحل الوحيد"

وأكرر : "الحل الوحيد"

ليتنا نفيق قبل فوات الأوان


----------



## girgis2 (22 مارس 2011)

*لا **ولسة يا ما هنشوف*

*دي أول مرة أعرف ان حد الزاني قطع أذنه مش الرجم*

*بس دا ميبرئش أبدا النظام القديم الفاسد اللي قضى على الليبراليين والمثقفين وخلى الجهل والفقر والجوع والمرض ينتشر في البلد لتكون أرض خصبة لأفكار هؤلاء المتأسلمون وتمجيدها بل والافراج عنهم وهم قتلة وكأنهم أبطال*

*المعايير و الموازين كلها اختلت ولسة يا ما هتختل زيادة وزيادة*

*العالم المتحضر كله اللي كان مع ثورتكم يا مصريين هيخليكم في مزبلة التاريخ بعد اختياركم هذا المخيب للآمال*​


----------



## حمورابي (22 مارس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *يحيا حمد حسني مبارك
> ما كان لهذا الهزل ان يحدث  في عهده ابدا
> ​*



*هذا ما اريد ان اقولهُ لم يكن يوجد مثل هكذا فلتان في الشوارع . 
سوف يأتي يوم يبكي الشعب عليهِ وعلى طرق اضطهادهِ للشعب .​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 مارس 2011)

*معنى كده ان اى حد مسيحى أى حد عايز يدمره يطلع عليه إشاعة وشوية العميان دول هيقوموا بالباقى .......
                                    بجد ده كابوس ....يارب إرحمنا*


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2011)

*الخراب ات ات*
*اليك يا مصر*
*اين القانون*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *معلش سامحونى .. دى اول مرة اسمع عن "حد" لعلاقة غرامية*
> *فيها قطع ودن .. بجد جديدة .. معلش هل ممكن نعرف*
> *هى الودن اليمين ولا الشمال .. عشان بتفرق*
> :blush2:​



*اعتقد يا ياسر ان الامرلا يحتمل السخريه والاستهزاء ولا ايه !! ؟؟*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 مارس 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *الخراب ات ات*
> *اليك يا مصر*
> *اين القانون*​


*
القانون الآن هو شريعة مطــًّــاطة

تسمح بكل شيئ 

وتمنع كل شيئ

بحسب أهواء من بيده الأمر*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اعتقد يا ياسر ان الامرلا يحتمل السخريه والاستهزاء ولا ايه !! ؟؟*


*بالرغم من انى قلت سامحونى .. بس عندك حق .. و الحقيقة مافيش حاجه اسمها حد قطع الودن .. و اعتقد ان الخبر منقول خطأ او مفهوم خطأ .. تمام يادونا .. متابعة :08:*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 مارس 2011)

الأمور  " مسـَّخت  " جامد قوى

حتى أن الواحد مالوش نفس يرد على هكذا مخادعات وتبريرات وتماحيك

فات أوان منع الترقيع

فالترقيع داخل نفوس لا تريد إلاَّ الترقيع


----------



## besm alslib (22 مارس 2011)

*السلفيون يطالبون بالصلح وعائلة المجني عليه تشترط القصاص من الجناة*


* السلفيون يطالبون بالصلح وعائلة المجني عليه تشترط القصاص من الجناة*​ 


*كتب: هاني سمير*​ 
*




 *​ 

*قام العشرات من السلفيين بالتعدي على "أيمن أنور متري" -أحد أقباط قنا- وحرق سيارته، وشقة يمتلكها ويؤجرها لمسلم، وكذلك قطع أذنه، وإصابته بقطع عرضي خلف الرقبة. تحرر محضر بالواقعة حمل رقم 993 لسنة 2011 قسم شرطة قنا، وأمرت النيابة بضبط وإحضار المتهمين الذين ذكرهما المجني عليه وهما حسين وعلاء.*
*وقال "أسامة أنور متري" -شقيق المجني عليه- أن شقيقه تلقى مكالمة هاتفية -صباح أمس- من شخص يقول: "إلحق شقتك بتتحترق" وبعدها توجه أيمن ووجد الشقة مشتعلة بالفعل، وأطفأ النيران، وطلب نجار ليغير قفل باب الشقة التي كان يؤجرها لطلبة مسلمين لم يدفعوا الإيجار منذ تسعة أشهر، وانتظر في الشقة الأخرى التي يمتلكها بنفس العقار، ويؤجرها لأمين شرطة يدعى "خالد"، وأثناء انتظاره فوجئ بعشرات السلفيين يقتحمون شقة أمين الشرطة ويخرجونه والأمين، ولكنهم لم يتعدوا على خالد وتعدوا على أيمن فقط.وكشف شقيق المجني عليه أن الجناة بعد التعدي على أيمن، اتصلوا بالشرطة وقالوا لضابط المباحث الذي جاء لموقع الحادث: لو رأيناه بالخارج سنقتله.*
*وحول مكان وجود المجني عليه الآن، قال متري إنهم يتحفظون عليه خشية تعرضه لأي أذى، وهو يتلقى العلاج الآن.*
*واضاف مترى إن 8 من السلفيين جاءوا له، مساء أمس الاثنين، وعرضوا عليه عقد مؤتمر صلح، وقالوا إن من قام بذلك لم ينفذ حدًا، بل بلطجة، فالحد والقصاص معروف إنه بالرجم للزناة، وقطع اليد للسارق، وغيرها من الأحكام، أما ما حدث فليس قصاصًا، بل بلطجة من أحد أعضاء الجماعة، حذروه من قبل، وإن لم يتوقف عن أعماله سيطردونه من بينهم. وحول رده عليهم قال متري أنه لن يقبل الصلح بدون تعويض الخسائر، والأخذ بالثأر من الجناة بقطع أذن الجاني.*
*وأوضح متري إن أمين الشرطة الذي لم يدافع عن شقيقه، لم يستطع ذلك، وقال له إنهم وحوش أطلقوا، والامر كان "فظيعًا ولا يطاق".*
*وطالب شقيق المجني عليه بالقبض على الجناة، خاصة إن النيابة أصدرت أمر ضبط وإحضار لهم، مضيفًا أن الشرطة وقوات الجيش لم يتدخلا لضبط المتهمين.*​ 



*منقول من الحق والضلال عن الاقباط متحدون*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مارس 2011)

*


ياسر رشدى قال:



معلش سامحونى .. دى اول مرة اسمع عن "حد" لعلاقة غرامية
فيها قطع ودن .. بجد جديدة .. معلش هل ممكن نعرف
هى الودن اليمين ولا الشمال .. عشان بتفرق
:blush2:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا ما أعتاد علية المسلم ..... سفاهة الفكر .....

قال المحامي عصفور وهيب، أن عشرات الملتحين قاموا أمس الأول بالتعدي على أيمن أنور متري مدرس بالتعليم الثانوي،. وقال عصفور أن 15 من الملتحين اختطفوا المدرس واتهموه بتسكين “ساقطتين” – على حد زعمهم - في منزله وأنهم قاموا بقطع أذن المواطن اليمنى تماما وأصابوه بجرح قطعي في اليسرى وجرح عميق خلف الرقبة، غير قطع عرضي طوله عشرة سنتيمترات في كلتا يديه اليمنى واليسرى وبعدها اتصلوا بالشرطة وابلغوها أنهم قاموا بإقامة الحد على المتهم ودعوها لتنفيذ القانون . وأشار المحامي أنهم اعتدوا على الفتاتين وقاموا بطردهما من المنزل
وأضاف المحامي أن حوالي 150 آخرين حاصروا العمارة رقم 20 التي يقطن فيها موكله بمساكن عثمان بقنا، أثناء الاعتداء على موكله مشيرا أن الخاطفين نقلوا موكله أيمن متري لشقة في نفس العقار يقطنها أمين شرطة وقاموا بتنفيذ جريمتهم ضده . وقبل أن تأتي قوات الشرطة كان عدد منهم قد قاموا بحرق شقة المدرس وسيارته.
وأوضح المحامي أنه تحرر محضر رقم، 993 لسنة 2011 إداري قسم قنا، بالواقعة، وبدأت النيابة العامة في التحقيق بالقضية. كما أصدرت النيابة العامة أمر ضبط وإحضار لعدد من مرتكبي الواقعة، طبقا لأسمائهم الأولى التي سمعها موكله أثناء ارتكاب جريمتهم بحقه مشيرا أن أسماء المتهمين الأولى هي علاء والحسين وحمادة .. وقال عصفور وهيب أنها ليست المرة الأولى التي يتم تنفيذ واقعة بهذه الطريقة في المنطقة متهما الشرطة بأنها تعرف المنفذين جيدا.*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 مارس 2011)

*أليست هذه هي البلطجة بعينها ؟؟؟؟؟*
*أين الإعدام الذي وعد به الجيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*إن لم يعدموا الآلاف منهم لن يتربوا*
*لأنه ظهر أن الطريقة الأمثل معهم هي دعسهم بسفل الأحذية كالحشرات*
*حينها يصبحون مطيعين ومسالمين*
*وإلا فهم أسفل أنواع البلطجية*


----------



## تونى 2010 (23 مارس 2011)

*بجد مش عارف اعلق بس كل اللى اقدر اقوله مايحدث فى مصر بلطجه رهيبه واذا لم يتدخل الجيش والشرطه بحزم سكون العواقب وخيمه .

يارب انظرنا الينا يارب ارفع عنا التجربه كرحمتك يارب وليس كخطايانا
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2011)

nazeer قال:


> والله اللى كتب الموضوع ده عاوز فتن وبس لانه لا يعلم شىء من حقيقة هذا الموضوع ولو كتبه بصدق لطالب المسيحيين بقتل هذا الايمن الخنزير
> الموضوع بأختصار شديد موضوع شرف . ايمن يملك شقتين فى هذه المنطقه الاولى يسكن بها طالبات وهو يديرها للدعاره والثانيه يستقطب بها كل بنت او ست تهرب من والديها ويسكنها ويقوم بتشغيلها معه فى الدعاره وفى هذا اليوم اتى للسلفيين بهذه المعلومه وانه متواجد الان فى الشقه ومعه ثلاث بنات مع العلم انه كان يستقطب المسلمين فقط فذهبوا الى الشقه ووجدوه فى  اوضاع مخله معهم فقاموا بضربه وقطع اذنه وللأسف لم يتمكنوا من قتله ولو انى كنت موجود لكنت قتلته الف مره وقاموا بحرق سيارته فبالله عليكم ما المطلوب فعله فى هذه المواقف ولو كانت اختك او بنتك ماذا كنت فاعل . مع العلم ان هذا لا يعفى البنت من العقاب فتمكنوا من الوصول لواحده وهى بين الحياة والموت والباقيه اتيه انشاء الله . وسؤال يطرح نفسه لماذا هروب اخوته واختفائهم اذا كانوا على حق وانهم ظلموا من الذى يهرب بالله عليكم ( اذا كان المتحدث مجنون فالمستمع عاقل ) وما حكم المسيحيه فى الزانى والذى يعمل فى هذه المهنه المشينه .



*فيه حاجة اسمها قانون ..... ولا قانون البهايم سيطبق الآن ؟؟؟*


----------



## MAJI (24 مارس 2011)

مجرمون 
خريجوا  المدرسة  المحمدية
ماذا نتوقع منهم ؟
ربنا يحمي شعبه وينتقم من اعداءه
شكرا لنقلك الخبر وشكرا لعصام لترجمته ونقله للعالم ليشهدوا 
قلوبنا معكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2011)

*
قال الدكتور "علي جمعة" -مفتي الديار المصرية- إن ما تعرض له المواطن "أيمن أنور متري"، بقطع أذنه وحرق سيارته وشقته جريمة، مضيفًا في تصريحات لـ"الأقباط متحدون" إن الاعتداء على الأشخاص بهذه الصورة جريمة بكل المقاييس، ويجب اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية، ضد الجناة حال ثبوت الجريمة، والإسلام منها براء.ودعا مفتي الديار المصرية الجميع؛ لتقديم أي مخالف من أي نوع للقضاء، لأنه وحده المسئول عن إصدار وتنفيذ الأحكام، ولا يملك أي شخص إصدار وتنفيذ أحكام قضائية.وكان العشرات من السلفيين قد قاموا بقطع أذن "أيمن أنور متري" أحد أقباط قنا، وحرق سيارته، وشقة يمتلكها، ويؤجرها لمسلم، وكذلك قطع عرضي خلف الرقبة، تحرر محضر بالواقعة حمل رقم 993 لسنة 2011 قسم شرطة "قنا"، وأمرت النيابة بضبط وإحضار المتهمين، اللذين ذكرهما المجني عليه وهما "حسين وعلاء".جدير بالذكر إن "أسامة أنور متري" -شقيق المجني عليه- قد كشف لـ"الأقباط متحدون" إن شقيقه تلقى مكالمة هاتفية من شخص يقول: إلحق شقتك تحترق، وبعدها توجه أيمن ووجد الشقة مشتعلة بالفعل، وأطفأ النيران، وطلب نجارًا ليغير قفل باب الشقة، التي كان يؤجرها لطلبة مسلمين، لم يدفعوا الإيجار منذ تسعة أشهر، وانتظر في الشقة الأخرى التي يمتلكها بنفس العقار، ويؤجرها لأمين شرطة يدعى خالد، وأثناء انتظاره فوجئ بعشرات السلفيين يقتحمون شقة أمين الشرطة، ويخرجونه والأمين وتعدوا على أيمن.*


----------



## nazeer (25 مارس 2011)

البهيمه اللى كاتب *فيه حاجة اسمها قانون ..... ولا قانون البهايم سيطبق الآن ؟؟؟
طيب انا حأعمل كده فى حد من طرفك وورينى حتستنى القانون ساعتها ولا حتبقا راجل وتتحرك يا خى خلى عندك دم قانون ايه يابو القانون انتا هو انتا لو فى نقطة دم فى جسمك وود حر كده ودكر كده زى ما بيقولوا حتستنى القانون يا خى ده تيتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
*


----------



## nazeer (25 مارس 2011)

*فيه حاجة اسمها قانون ..... ولا قانون البهايم سيطبق الآن ؟؟؟
وغير كده الشيخ على جمعه قالك انتا بس ولا ايه مسمعناش الكلام ده يعنى والله عيب عليك الفتن دى ده انتا شيطان.
*


----------



## mohib allah (25 مارس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> قال الدكتور "علي جمعة" -مفتي الديار المصرية- إن ما تعرض له المواطن "أيمن أنور متري"، بقطع أذنه وحرق سيارته وشقته جريمة، مضيفًا في تصريحات لـ"الأقباط متحدون" إن الاعتداء على الأشخاص بهذه الصورة جريمة بكل المقاييس، ويجب اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية، ضد الجناة حال ثبوت الجريمة، والإسلام منها براء.ودعا مفتي الديار المصرية الجميع؛ لتقديم أي مخالف من أي نوع للقضاء، لأنه وحده المسئول عن إصدار وتنفيذ الأحكام، ولا يملك أي شخص إصدار وتنفيذ أحكام قضائية.وكان العشرات من السلفيين قد قاموا بقطع أذن "أيمن أنور متري" أحد أقباط قنا، وحرق سيارته، وشقة يمتلكها، ويؤجرها لمسلم، وكذلك قطع عرضي خلف الرقبة، تحرر محضر بالواقعة حمل رقم 993 لسنة 2011 قسم شرطة "قنا"، وأمرت النيابة بضبط وإحضار المتهمين، اللذين ذكرهما المجني عليه وهما "حسين وعلاء".جدير بالذكر إن "أسامة أنور متري" -شقيق المجني عليه- قد كشف لـ"الأقباط متحدون" إن شقيقه تلقى مكالمة هاتفية من شخص يقول: إلحق شقتك تحترق، وبعدها توجه أيمن ووجد الشقة مشتعلة بالفعل، وأطفأ النيران، وطلب نجارًا ليغير قفل باب الشقة، التي كان يؤجرها لطلبة مسلمين، لم يدفعوا الإيجار منذ تسعة أشهر، وانتظر في الشقة الأخرى التي يمتلكها بنفس العقار، ويؤجرها لأمين شرطة يدعى خالد، وأثناء انتظاره فوجئ بعشرات السلفيين يقتحمون شقة أمين الشرطة، ويخرجونه والأمين وتعدوا على أيمن.*


مصدر محايد للخبر ..



> *مضيفًا في تصريحات لـ"الأقباط متحدون"*





> * قد كشف لـ"الأقباط متحدون"*


 "الأقباط متحدون" تنقل أخبار كاذبة مثل هذا 
*عاجل السلفيـون يقتحمون كنيسة العذراء والأنبا ابرام بعد طرد العاملين بها*




> *خطير جدا سلفيون يقيموا الحد على قبطي في قنا بقطع أذنه*


حد قطع الأذن !!! :smile02


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2011)

mohib allah قال:


> "الأقباط متحدون" تنقل أخبار كاذبة مثل هذا
> 
> حد قطع الأذن !!! :smile02





*الشياطين تعبث بالمسلمين* 
[YOUTUBE]0D2D9UFzMYo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]entkwFeDqhI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]OXDwfXVXjps&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]mq7El9i4_es&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]aoyc3LH_HGU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]uahpkLX9yRQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## besm alslib (25 مارس 2011)

*تسلم ايديك ابي الحبيب على اللقاء *

*ومعلش متعتبش عليهم هو الاسلام بيحارب دايما الحقائق بالكذب والافتراء بيمشو على نمط شيوخهم **فمش غريبه انهم يكذبو الكلام بالكذب*
​


----------



## MAJI (25 مارس 2011)

تكذيب المسلمين للحقائق دليل خزيهم من احكام دينهم 
واعترافهم الضمني ان جماعتهم مجرمون وارهابيون


----------



## azazi (25 مارس 2011)

بحسب علمي لا يوجد حدود بقطع اذن الا اذا كان انسان قطع اذن شخص اخر فيتم قطعها .
هؤلاء مجرد بلطجية لا اكثر ملئت رؤوسهم بثقافة التكفير والكراهية بالاضافة للعادة والتقاليد الاجتماعية البالية.
لكن السؤال  هل العاهرة المسلمة حرام على العاهر المسيحي وحلال على العاهر المسلم؟
لماذا اعتبار اي مشكلة او تصرف طبيعي يحدث باي مجتمع يقومون بتديينها وتطييفها؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2011)

*تنازل أيمن أنور ديمترى، المجنى عليه، فى حادث قطع الأذن بقنا عن البلاغ المقدم ضد 8 متهمين لقيامهم بقطع أذنه وإحراق مسكنه، الذى يقوم بتأجيره وتم تحرير محضر صلح بين المتهمين والمجنى عليه.

جاء ذلك على خلفية الصلح، الذى عقد بين المجنى عليه والمتهمين مساء أمس الأول فى حضور عدد من القساوسة والمشايخ بقنا منهم الشيخ محمد خليل، رئيس جمعية أنصار السنة المحمدية والقس موسى والقس هدرا فى حضور الحاكم العسكرى بقنا. 

المصدر: اليوم السابع*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 مارس 2011)

*لا أفهم كيف يتنازل عن حقه بعد أن قطعوا أذنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أليست هذه البلطجة بعينها وحكمها الإعدام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*لعله يفكر في انتقام خطير منهم*


----------



## besm alslib (26 مارس 2011)

*بامانه مبارح لما قرات الخبر صرت ابكي بجد*

*بس اعتقد انهم راضوه وعوضوه ماديا لانه كان بياكد بالفيديو على ان مين هيعوضو وان ده كان مصدر عيشه عشان يصرف على اولاده*

*ومن ناحية تانيه وده مجرد اعتقاد شخصي خوفا من ان يصير في البلد متل احداث صول *

*بس برايي ان مهما كانت الاسباب حرااااام انه اتنازل عن حقه لانه بهالشي بيسمح الهم يكررو الماساه مع باقي الاقباط*


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *لا أفهم كيف يتنازل عن حقه بعد أن قطعوا أذنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *أليست هذه البلطجة بعينها وحكمها الإعدام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *لعله يفكر في انتقام خطير منهم*



*أنه لم يتنازل بمزاجه
بل غصب عنه*


----------



## BITAR (26 مارس 2011)

*المجنى عليه فى حادث قطع الأذن بقنا يتنازل عن بلاغه *​ 
*قنا ـ هند المغربى* 
*تنازل أيمن أنور ديمترى، المجنى عليه، فى حادث قطع الأذن بقنا عن البلاغ المقدم ضد 8 متهمين لقيامهم بقطع أذنه وإحراق مسكنه، الذى يقوم بتأجيره وتم تحرير محضر صلح بين المتهمين والمجنى عليه.*
*جاء ذلك على خلفية الصلح، الذى عقد بين المجنى عليه والمتهمين مساء أمس الأول فى حضور عدد من القساوسة والمشايخ بقنا منهم الشيخ محمد خليل، رئيس جمعية أنصار السنة المحمدية والقس موسى والقس هدرا فى حضور الحاكم العسكرى بقنا. *
*كانت مدينه قنا قد شهدت واقعة مأساوية إثر قيام بعض المتطرفين بإحراق مسكن ملك قبطى يدعى أيمن أنور ديمترى 42 سنة يقوم بتأجيره وذلك على خلفية إشاعات تم ترديديها بوجود علاقه مشبوهة بين صاحب الشقة والفتاة، التى تسكنها، فقام مجموعة من الأشخاص بإحراق المسكن وقطع أذن المجنى عليه، وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة وتولت النيابة التحقيقات برئاسة أحمد صقر مدير النيابة.*​*الرابط*
*[URL="http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=377210&سؤال"]http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=377210&[/URL]*http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=377210​
*سؤال*
*هل يوجد قانون فى مصر للاقباط فقط اسمه الجلسات العرفيه ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2011)

*الراجل كان على التليفون وقال على الهواء انه تعرض للتهديد من الجماعة بايذاء شقيقتة وشقيقه اذا لم يتنازل

المصيبة من الوضح أن المجلس العسكرى مجلس مسخرة 

لكن ما البديل ؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 مارس 2011)

اسوا ما فى الثورة هو انها زادت من قوة الاسلامين


----------

